# احصل على كهرباء مجانا وتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك



## مبتدىءلينوكس (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحاجة ام الاختراع 

من جزر شرق اسيا تعلم من ذالك المهندس كيف يمكنك الحصول على كهرباء 400 فولت و6 ونصف امبير 

من محركين كهربائيين 
كل منهم 3 فاز = 3 كهرباء 380 

االاو ل كمحرك سرعة دوررانه 2800 لفه دقيقة 

الثانى 3 فاز تم التعديل على خارطا الخل الكهربي باضافة بعض المكثفات 

وسرعة دورانه 1400 لفة بالدقيقة يستخدم كمولد للكهرباء


شاهد الفلم لتتعلم اكثر 

اسم الفلم 

*RV-3 PH motor as Generator (Better Result)*




الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOJcZSnS74o&feature=channel_page

رابط اخر
http://www.youtube.com/user/revizal


----------



## swairjo (28 يناير 2009)

عشو الشباب الطيبة


----------



## عراقيون (30 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عراقيون (30 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abo raed (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرآ لك 
واتمنى منك الرسم البياني لهذه التجربة ,,

[email protected]


----------



## علي عفاك (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## soof (18 مارس 2010)

ماهو مصدر الطاقة الاساسي ؟


----------



## اسلام1234 (19 مارس 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## Ahmed Alkaabie (26 مارس 2010)

مجهود جميل بارك الله فيكم
لكن ماهو مصدر الطاقة الرئيسي؟ أي كيف تم تشغيل محرك الثلاثي الطور؟
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سنا عبد الرحمن (23 مايو 2010)

أخوتي الاعزاء ممن يبحث في مواضيع الطاقة الحرة. ارجوا ان تعلموا اننا في العراق بامس الحاجة الى مثل هكذا اختراعات وابتكارات ولكن ما يعوزنا نحن العرب من دون الخلائق هو المصداقية بيننا فانا لحد الان لم اجد ممن قال انه اخترع او ابتكر او استحدث في شان الطاقة الحرة شيئا الا واغفل عن عمد او غير عمد المخططات التي نستطيع بها ان نوفر لانفسنا كهرباء في ظل الاحتلال. ثم نجده يتشدق على الجميع بالسؤال الساذج الخبيث((متى نتطور؟))


----------



## maghmoor (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي!
ولي سؤال هل مصدر الطاقة الرئيس اشعة الشمس عبر الواح وبطارية جافة بكونفرتر ام ماذا؟


----------



## jomma (24 مايو 2010)

سنا عبد الرحمن قال:


> أخوتي الاعزاء ممن يبحث في مواضيع الطاقة الحرة. ارجوا ان تعلموا اننا في العراق بامس الحاجة الى مثل هكذا اختراعات وابتكارات ولكن ما يعوزنا نحن العرب من دون الخلائق هو المصداقية بيننا فانا لحد الان لم اجد ممن قال انه اخترع او ابتكر او استحدث في شان الطاقة الحرة شيئا الا واغفل عن عمد او غير عمد المخططات التي نستطيع بها ان نوفر لانفسنا كهرباء في ظل الاحتلال. ثم نجده يتشدق على الجميع بالسؤال الساذج الخبيث((متى نتطور؟))


 
شكرا يأختي على ملاحظتك القيمة، نحن دائما ننشد التطوير والتقدم ولكن للأسف هناك من ينقل ولا يفهم، وعندما يُسأل لا يجيب، الطاقة والمادة وجهان لعملة واحدة، الله الذي خلقهما وهو وحده القادر على فناءهما، يمكننا أن نستغل كل ما في الكون لتوليد الطاقة هذا هو التطور وهذه هي التقنية الحديثة ولكن أبدا لن نستطيع خلق الطاقة من لا شئ، فالخالق هو الله سبحانه وتعالى، شكرا مرة أخرى على ملاحظتك.


----------



## بوب رام (2 يونيو 2010)

بووووووووووووووووووووووووركتم يا اعزاء


----------



## علي ابو الحسن (3 يونيو 2010)

ارجو من واضع الموضوع يشرح لنا ما الفائده من الموضوع ..اذا كان يستخدم الكهرباء لتوليد الكهرباء .. ماذا اذا انقطعت الكهرباء هل تبقى المحركات تعمل .. مع الشكر .


----------



## برهم السيد (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## zaid zaid (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الفديو الاول
لايمكن نجاحة فنفس القصص السابقة تتكرر فلايمكن توليد طاقة من العدم
حتى وان حصل على 400 فولت من من 220 فولت فبالتاكيد هنالك خسارة بالامبير 
وبالطبع الفديو لم يبين اي حمل استخدم لبيان التوليد الفائض باستثناء المعادلة الخيالية التي كتبت في نهاية الفديو
وكا ذكر سابقاً ليس كل مامنشور باليوتيوب يؤخذ بانه صحيح فهو يأما مضلل او مضلل ..!!
اما الفديو الثاني فليس له علاقة بالموضوع اصلا
فصاحب المشاركة يقول شاهد لتتعلم اكثر 
نعم شاهدت ولم اتعلم شيء سوى ان الفديو ناشر معلومات خاطئة والمؤسف انه حاصل على سيل من التبريكات من دون علم او معرفة وهذا الامر فيه ضرر اكثر من الفائدة ..
زيد


----------



## عامرابوحسن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم .انا قرأت المواد الممنوعه . وتعجبت .؟.لماذا هذه التعقيدات .؟. وإذا ممكن أن تفيدوننا بالذي هو مسموح إذ أمكن .هل تريدون منا أن نقرأ فقط .!. وكيف أشارك في أي موضوع من المواضيع دون أن أعرف أي شيء من الذي يناقشني .؟. لأنني ممكن ان أطلب منه رقم هاتفه أو إيميله .ماالمانع من ذلك .وما يضركم من هذا .؟. أليس هذا الملتقى هو للإفاده والإستفاده من خبرات بعضنا لبعض .؟. أوريد الجواب من فضلكم . ولكم الشكر ....أخوكم عامر ابوحسن


----------



## عامرابوحسن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم أرجو من الأعضاء الكرام أن لايكتبوا إلا شيء المفيد . وان يكون التوضيح دقيق وغير مبطن ليتمكن الأخوة الأعضاء من التمعن والفهم الازم للموضوع . ولكم الشكر . اخوكم عامر ابوحسن


----------



## amjed9090 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي المشروع عندي في بيتي وانا مستخدمه للحد من استخدام الكهرباء المكلفه
وهو عباره عن موتور ومولد يربطان معآ يستهلك الموتور 2 امبير اما المولد فيعطيك 10 امبير
ويربطان رأسيآ او جنبآ الى جنب


----------



## amjed9090 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سنا عبد الرحمن قال:


> أخوتي الاعزاء ممن يبحث في مواضيع الطاقة الحرة. ارجوا ان تعلموا اننا في العراق بامس الحاجة الى مثل هكذا اختراعات وابتكارات ولكن ما يعوزنا نحن العرب من دون الخلائق هو المصداقية بيننا فانا لحد الان لم اجد ممن قال انه اخترع او ابتكر او استحدث في شان الطاقة الحرة شيئا الا واغفل عن عمد او غير عمد المخططات التي نستطيع بها ان نوفر لانفسنا كهرباء في ظل الاحتلال. ثم نجده يتشدق على الجميع بالسؤال الساذج الخبيث((متى نتطور؟))


 اختي سناء انا من العراق ايضآ وقد عملت على المشروع بوضع موتور ماء مع رأس توليد نوع استرا وهي الآن تعمل بشكل جيد تأخذ 2-3 امبيروتعطيك مايقارب 10 امبير


----------



## د حسين (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أرجو التوضيح*



amjed9090 قال:


> اختي سناء انا من العراق ايضآ وقد عملت على المشروع بوضع موتور ماء مع رأس توليد نوع استرا وهي الآن تعمل بشكل جيد تأخذ 2-3 امبيروتعطيك مايقارب 10 امبير


يا سيد أمجد 
تحية طيبة .... أرجو توضيح مشروعك وكيف يعمل جيدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالتفصيل الممل ولك الشكر سلفا​


----------



## عامرابوحسن (28 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم كيف أحصل على الرد لتساؤلاتي في الملتقى المهندسين العرب ؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله . ولكم الشكر ز أخوكم عامرابوحسن


----------



## عامرابوحسن (28 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم أحييكم من كل قلبي هل تريدوا أن يستفيد كل المشاركين بالمنتدى ؟ فياليت أن توضحوا كل ماهو مفيد بالنسبه لما جربتموه.ولكم الشكر أخوكم عامرابوحسن


----------

